# How could I use screw eyes in a slingshot?



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm reinvigorating my interest in slingshooting and believe I have a pretty good idea. My thought is to use screw eyes (pictured) screwed into a natural fork. This way the bands are protected against any errors that occur when smoothing down a fork.

My question is, what kind of frame would work well with this idea? Thanks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

3danman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm reinvigorating my interest in slingshooting and believe I have a pretty good idea. My thought is to use screw eyes (pictured) screwed into a natural fork. This way the bands are protected against any errors that occur when smoothing down a fork.
> 
> ...


Lots of folks do that, but use an eye bolt that has a lot longer shank than the one in your picture.

I could not even imagine that breaking loose from a fork and smacking me in the head ... it would not be ouch, it could very well mean lights out !

I have seen them on just about every wood frame you could imagine, but be sure you drill the correct size hole and that the shank is long and epoxied in..

I believe one of Henri's favorite slings uses this attachment, he knows way better than me for sure !

wll

wll


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wll nailed it. You don't want to screw them in. It can cause the wood to split from the pressure at full draw and then bam! Eye screw in the eye! No fun, I have put them in my sumac naturals at times and my shanks were about 2 inches long and used JB weld to hold them in place. Never had an issue. Good luck with your expierments!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ChapmanHands said:


> Wll nailed it. You don't want to screw them in. It can cause the wood to split from the pressure at full draw and then bam! Eye screw in the eye! No fun, I have put them in my sumac naturals at times and my shanks were about 2 inches long and used JB weld to hold them in place. Never had an issue. Good luck with your expierments!


Thanks! I'll grab some with longer screws, and some epoxy to go with.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a build-along of making a ring shooter.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/?hl=+ring%20+shooter

I strongly recommend you use eye bolts rather than eye screws.

Ring shooters are the most versatile shooters I have found.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is a build-along of making a ring shooter.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/?hl=+ring%20+shooter
> 
> ...


Do you suggest bolts for their longer shank? I could use some screw eyes with longer shanks for the added benefit of the threads.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

3danman said:


> Do you suggest bolts for their longer shank? I could use some screw eyes with longer shanks for the added benefit of the threads.


There is no added benefit to the coarser threads. The bolts should be very easy to screw in. You do not want to put radial pressure on the forks. The epoxy will hold the bolts in place. This is all explained in the build along.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Do you suggest bolts for their longer shank? I could use some screw eyes with longer shanks for the added benefit of the threads.
> ...


Oh, thanks. I'm on mobile and I couldn't get that link to format properly. I'll check back later... Thanks for your help!


----------

